# is ja schlimmer als in Windows . . . -> KDE3.1

## Bullitt

Hi Leute,

KDE3.1 gefällt mir ja so vom Aufbau, von der Geschwindigkeit und vom Aussehen her ganz gut, nur kann es wohl nicht sein dass mein ganzes System einfriert wenn ich nen Icon aufm Desktop verschiebe ! ! Ich ziehe nen Icon von a nach b und weg isser . . .   :Shocked:  Kann ja wohl nicht angehen . . .   :Sad: 

habe Gentoo 1.4rc2 mit den Vanilla Sources installiert, System is'n Abit KT7A (Via KT133A) mit 1,4 Ghz Athlon TB, 512 MB RAM, Gf4 Ti 4200

Das ganze Sys habe ich gestern komplett neu aufgebaut, mit nem Athlon-Stage3-Archiv.

Wer hat da mal nen Rat für mich was ich da machen könnte ? ?

THX

Bullitt

----------

## wuschel

> ...Ich ziehe nen Icon von a nach b...

wollte ich gerade nachstellen, aber ich hab' bei mir kein a und b gefunden  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Aber mal Ernst beiseite:

Sowas hatte ich zuletzt (sporadisch und nicht nachvollziehbar) bei meiner SuSi7.2 mit KDE 2.irgendwas.

Unter Gentoo hatte ich sowas noch nicht. Und da niemand sonst hier über diesen "Fehler" berichtet hat wird bei dir wohl irgendwas beim Kompilieren schiefgelaufen sein.

Somit sind deine Ausführungen etwas dürftig:

1. Ist denn dein System wirklich tot? Oder kannst du zumindest noch in die Konsole wechseln (mit <ALT><F1> bis <ALT><F6>) bzw. X killen (<STRG><ALT><BACKSPACE>)?

2. Ist dieser Fehler definitiv reproduzierbar?

3. Was ist denn bei dir 'a' und 'b'? Verschiebst du das Icon wirklich nur auf dem Desktop oder von einem auf ein anderes Fenster?

wuschel

----------

## zypher

Benutzt Du das 4er-irgendwas nvidia-module?

Es is nicht ohne Grund mit ~x86 maskiert, die 2d-Performance ist grässlich...

Falls dem so ist, geh' zurück zum stabilen Modul und teste das ganze nochmal.

----------

## theoderich

Jou, das Problem hab ich auch. Er hängt sich irgendwann einfach VÖLLIG auf. Da ist dann nix mehr zu machen.

Ich wollte die Tage mal ein emerge -e world drüberlaufen lassen. Vielleicht wirkt das...

----------

## Alex_K

welche compiler flags benutzt ihr ?

----------

## Bullitt

es kackt wirklich alles ab, gnadenlos ! ! kein Strg-Alt-Bckspc, kein Strg-Alt-F1/F2/F3/... geht mehr, wirklich nur noch RESET ! ! Und "nen Icon von a nach b verschieben" heisst lediglich dass ich ein Icon von z.B. links oben nach rechts unten bewegen will weil mir diese und jene Anordnung der Icons besser gefällt.  :Wink: 

Falls es noch wichtig ist, folgendermaßen habe ich das Sys installiert.

über die Gentoo-boot-CD habe ich mir rm -rf die Platten geputzt, weil ich es komplett neu haben wollte, dann nach Anleitung (n00b lässt grüßen  :Wink:  ) alles fein gemountet, stage3-Archiv über die 2. Platte auf die Linux-Partition entpackt, Zeitzone einstellen, "emerge sync", weil ich sonst keine vanilla-sources hätte ziehen können, kernel kompiliert, vcron und metalog drauf, fstab, /etc/hostname und grub eingestellt, alles i.O., alles ge-umountet und das System lief. Dann wollte ich KDE3.1 haben, aber nicht alles, is ja teils ziemlich unnötiger Ballast der da mitgeschleift wird. also emerge rsync für den aktuellen portage-tree gemacht, und dann "emerge kdebase-3.1.ebuild", gewartet, dann "emerge kde-i18n-de", dann den nVidia 41.91 Deto via emerge installiert, erst den Kernel, dann GLX, so wie es soll. Hier bestand der Fehler schon ! ! Danach habe ich nur noch eineige andere Pakete wie VIM, XMMS, mplayer, kdeadmin usw installiert und gehofft, dass es besser wird, vor allem bei KDE PAketen die ich installiert habe ! ! Brachte aber nix.

*schnipp* Idee, breche mal das posten ab und probiere meine Idee aus . . . hier wird gleich editiert . . .

[edit]

war wohl doch nix, dachte es würde an den AGP-Einstellungen in der XG86Config liegen und am nichtvorhandensein von agpgart im Kernel, also agpgart in den Kernel gebacken, nvAGP in der XF86Config wieder auf "2" damit der standard-AGP-Treiber genommen wird und nicht nvAGP, Sys mal neu gebootet, war nix . . .  :Sad: 

MfG

Bullitt

 *Alex_K wrote:*   

> welche compiler flags benutzt ihr ?

 

wüsst ich auch gern . . .   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bullitt

kann es sein dass der Absturz von konqueror ausgeht ? ? Wenn ich den starte und nen bisserl surfe oder ihn als filemanager nutzend durch meine Verzeichnisse klicke kackt das System genau so ab wie wenn ich die Icons auf Desktop bewege ! !  :Shocked: 

ach übrigends, die Maus kann ich noch bewegen wenn das Sys abgekackt ist . . .  :Laughing: 

 :Question: 

Bullitt

PS: Wie kann ich konqueroro runterschmeissen und einen alternativen filemanager installieren ? ? Was kann ich da versuchen ? ?

----------

## swain

installier dir doch einfach mc oder sonswas anderes.. 

Wenn dein System einfriert, ist es dann möglich (wenn du noch nen Rechner hast) den Rechner anzupingen und evtl sogar per ssh darauf zuzugreifen ?

Welche XFree Version hast du ? Den bei einem etwas älteren Ebuild hatte ich ein recht ähnliches verhalten, das allerdings aus einem fehler im XFree bzw XfT Ebuild herführte...

Immer wenn ich etwas in einem xterm kompiliert habe, und das Xterm offen war, hat sich mein Xfree weggehangen.

Ob das an dem zu schnell laufendem text oder was anderem gelegen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings hat bei mir das Update von xfree und xft das problem verschwinden lassen. Da du allerdings dein System erst nach dem Update installiert hast wundert es mich schon. Oder setzt du auch unstable ebuilds ein ?

Ansonsten ist soetwas schwer ohne eine Kugel zu sagen, da jedes System einmalig ist..

----------

## IWBCMAN

Bullitt,

zypher hat es schon gesagt-hast du den nvidia-kernel-1.0.4191 Treiber installieriert ?

wenn, emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

dann 

emerge /usr/portage/local/media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2.ebuild

dann emerge /usr/portage/local/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123.ebuild

(erinnere-die nvidia 3123 Module heißt "NVdriver"... Prüf /etc/conf.d/nvidia und /etc/conf.d/aliases und ersetze "nvidia" mit "NVdriver"...)

und so ist dein Problem gelöst

(leider ist dies Treiber auch zumal problematisch(längere Verzögerungen beim starten von X und wechseln zum Console-aber mindestens stürtzt es nicht ab)

Bei mir hab ich genau denselben Problem gehabt, und ich hab mir den Haar ausgerissen da ich nicht wußte wie ich diese Problem lösen könnte-zuerst dachte dass es an KDE lag, so ich wechselte von 3.1-rc6 auf KDE 3.1 Final, und unmerged die ältere KDE Installation-aber, das Problem war noch da, nichts hat sich geändert, wie ich auf die Idee gekommen bin den älteren Nvidia trieber zu probieren weiß ich auch nicht, aber seitdem ich das gemacht habe, habe ich keine gestürtze System mehr.....

(wenn ich daneben bin, und du den '4191 Trieber nicht benutzst, bitte ich um Entschuldigungim voraus... auch wegen eine schelchten deutschen Grammatik, da Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist.)

----------

## neo-X²

der Fehler kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor. Bei mir ict eine Geforce2 GraKa am werkeln. Der Fehler war seit dem Tag weg, nach dem ich das modul "agpgart" aktiviert hatte. Kontrolliere doch mal mit "lsmod" ob es bei dir vorhanden ist.

----------

## zypher

Kinners, lasst Euch versichern, es geht auch ohne agpgart.

Ich hab ne GF2MX auf nem A7V mit nem übertakteten AthlonC.

Also stabilitätsmässig die schlimmste Dreckskombi die es so gibt...

Und die 4191-NV Module waren mein erster hardlock seit bestimmt zwei Jahren.

Und mein system ist auch mit kraut.und.rueben compiler-flags kompilliert, obwohl ich für kde sicherlich erst einmal piano fahren würde..

my $0,02

----------

## neo-X²

opengl-update xfree

mak auf der Kondole ausführen und testen ob der Fehler immernoch auftritt. Wenn ja, kannste ja mit

opengl-update nvidia

wieder zurückschalten

----------

